# Triplewax Jetgun vs Hosecoil Washdown System (Suds Blaster), which hose foamer???



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

Have been searching for an alternative for a Hosecoil suds blaster because £20 seems quite expensive to me :doublesho

I think somebody posted a thread with a cheap one from Lidl but can't seem to find it :wall:

So I was searching aounrd and found the Triplewax Jet Gun which looks pretty similar to the Hosecoil washdown system with the resevoir but Hosecoil has 9 spray function and Triplewax only has 6. I dont no if the Triplewax has a shut off part though like the Hosecoil im not too sure.

Triplewax Jet Gun + Bottle of Jetwax and Jetgloss - cheapest I can see is £10+£5p+P= £15


















Hosecoil Washdown System - £20.79 from Serious Performance Ltd on eBay









What are peoples views on both and does anybody know the link for the lidl one, I have searched their offers but cant seem to find it, maybe it was just a regional offer.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

hosecoil washdown is metal not plastic much better quality tool and appears to have a much nicer trigger, should be more comfortable to use. I'd go for the hosecoil one.

lidl offer was a pressure washer i believe not a spray gun??


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I no there is a pressure washer coming up next week for sale but im pretty sure it was lidl that sold a lance with a soap resevior on it, or some other budget supermarket I cant remember.

I might go for one of each to see what the difference is, I may try using my miracle gro plant food sprayer. I think a few have used these before???


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I would imagine both are going to give the same sort of results, but with the Sudsblaster being of a better quality (I have one btw). 

The suds blaster is all metal construction, whereas the Tripplewax is plastic, and only £5 cheaper.

Six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/gb/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060420.p.High_Pressure_Cleaner

thats the lidl washer, no reservoir, that was at aldi a week ago but sold out everywhere almost immediately


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

Isnt there a problem with the Hosecoils with them being american, I thought they leaked when using, or would ptfe tape sort that out?


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2573

says there that they awill be sending the connector with them 

pm serious performance and you may even get a nice discount


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

g-star_raw_uk said:


> Isnt there a problem with the Hosecoils with them being american, I thought they leaked when using, or would ptfe tape sort that out?


Mine came with the adaptor already fitted by Alex, including PTFE tape and doesn't even drip, never mind leak. I'm more than happy.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For the price mate i'd go for the Hosecoil, its a quality piece of equipment and well worth the asking price. Its a great tool if you can't be bothered to get the pressure washer out to pre-rinse the car with a shampoo.

Rob


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

It's not a case of there being a problem with them leaking.... It's the old plastic thread into metal thread thing but, thats why we provide the connector fitted with PTFE tape, to reduce any chance of dripping. My olds bought a new Hozelock nozzle last year and thats leaked like a bu**er from new and thats all plastic.

You can buy metal adapters but how they would work I don't know.....


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't comment on the Triplewax version, but the Hosecoil version is a quality item. Very well made, no drips or leaks, and loads of spray variations.

Well worth the £20 imho.:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

g-star_raw_uk said:


> Have been searching for an alternative for a Hosecoil suds blaster because £20 seems quite expensive to me :doublesho
> 
> I think somebody posted a thread with a cheap one from Lidl but can't seem to find it :wall:
> 
> ...


I have the jetgun and it is great, you even get shampoo and rinse agent with it, yes you can shut off the water, foaming is not as great as say the karcher foam lance, as there is no option to draw air in with the detergent mix, 6 nozzle positions is fine, 
ps I paid less than that for it :thumb:


----------

